# 55 gallon overstocked African cichlid build



## Kassh4815 (9 mo ago)

Hey everybody, new here so apologies if this is the wrong place to post. I recently made an aqua scape for my child build and I wanted to get some opinions. Attached is tank and here is my entire build.
I was wondering if I had enough filtration, And if my lighting is set in a decent configuration.


Fish:
2 yellow tail ACEI, 
2 yellow labs, 
2 sulfur head, 
1 cobalt blue
1 Red peacock 
1 eureka red 
1 lemon jake
1 rusty 
1 zebra Raphael catfish
2 kuhli loaches.
1 pictus catfish
1 pleco 

for the fish like the catfish and pleco I have a deal with my LFS to swap the grown version 

Equipment:
Running a 55 gallon marineland a 75 gallon marine land filters, 1 Fluval plant LED 3.0 
I have added filter floss, activated carbon, purigen (for tannins) and fluvial bio max in addition to the regular filter media. 

Plants: 
2 Amazon sword echinodorus
7 various Anubias
Hornwart
1 red plant lookin thing haha

i water change 2x a week (every 4 days) to keep nitrates down. Algae is an issue but not as bad as it used to be would like to get rid of it if possible. 

Any advise on filtration and light settings is appreciated.


----------

